# ESYS Coding 101-Getting Started



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I am getting a sense of Déjà vu here.


----------



## grilodan (Nov 7, 2010)

@DreamCar, feel free to add my name to the helpers ... I'm in Chicago, IL and have been able to code everything on this list except SLI and HUD because I don't have them, but it should be straightforward enough.


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

Epic


----------



## Ausfahrt (May 3, 2002)

Dreamcar, add me to the list I can help people install everything or help them get started . I'm at St. Louis, MO.


----------



## 1STBimmer (Sep 22, 2003)

@dreamcar,

I can code/help with set up in Birmingham, AL...please add to the list.


----------



## park828 (Jun 4, 2012)

i can help in norcal area


----------



## jgscott987 (Sep 5, 2011)

One feature I'd love to *disable *is the comfort access locking by touching the ribbed portion of the door handle.

When I reach for the door handle, especially in a tight parking space, my hand naturally lands on the ribs, causing the door to lock.  I never use the feature intentionally- I just reach in my pocket and press the fob to lock. I would like to keep the comfort _unlock_ function intact if possible.

Anyone have any ideas on what module or code area I could disable this in?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jgscott987 said:


> One feature I'd love to *disable *is the comfort access locking by touching the ribbed portion of the door handle.
> 
> When I reach for the door handle, especially in a tight parking space, my hand naturally lands on the ribs, causing the door to lock.  I never use the feature intentionally- I just reach in my pocket and press the fob to lock. I would like to keep the comfort _unlock_ function intact if possible.
> 
> ...


Check the CAS Module.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Guys we have entire forum for us... please create a seperate threads.... and you have more visisbility for your question


----------



## alextremo (Feb 27, 2008)

I'd be willing to help others code in MA.


----------



## harrisfb (May 20, 2012)

I was able to successfully code my car yesterday. Thanks to the help of DreamCar and the other members of the forum!

I coded:
Window/moonroof close on fob and door ridges.
Trunk close on cabin button and fob. 
Auto high beams on by default with headlights.
Fog lights and high beams on at the same time.
iDrive warnings off (camera & navigation).
Seat belt warnings at 1 chime instead of 90 seconds of chiming.
Front windows continue to roll up with opening of door.
Side view cameras at all speeds. 
Tire pressure monitor show psi and temp.
DVD in motion.
Doors unlock on engine off.

I am no expert as I have only done my own car. But I have the software and the enet cable, so put me down for being able to assist with coding in the Philadelphia/South Jersey area.


----------



## dmunz (Apr 26, 2012)

*Hit a Roadblock - HELP*

I got everything set up, I see the IP address for my car and the VIN shows up in ZGW.

I open E-Sys and when I hit connect get the pop up which has my VIN next to that radio buttion, but nothing shows up in the Target box.

Any thoughts on what I'm doing wrong?

TIA
DLM


----------



## ImSW1 (May 5, 2012)

dmunz said:


> I got everything set up, I see the IP address for my car and the VIN shows up in ZGW.
> 
> I open E-Sys and when I hit connect get the pop up which has my VIN next to that radio buttion, but nothing shows up in the Target box.
> 
> ...


More than likely the "dist" folders missing from your installation. The folders should be empty, but they need to be there:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=6875669&postcount=1453

Sean


----------



## park828 (Jun 4, 2012)

ImSW1 said:


> More than likely the "dist" folders missing from your installation. The folders should be empty, but they need to be there:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=6875669&postcount=1453
> 
> Sean


yup i had the same problem but i was missing the dist folders.


----------



## dmunz (Apr 26, 2012)

Not me. I had the dist folders, but managed to put the whlole data set in the wrong sub-folder.

FWIW
DLM


----------



## ImSW1 (May 5, 2012)

dmunz said:


> Not me. I had the dist folders, but managed to put the whlole data set in the wrong sub-folder.
> 
> FWIW
> DLM


Score! Could be worse, you could have posted about it...oh wait! P

Sean


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

First of all, *a big Thank You to @Dreamcar* and others for this forum.

I have just come back from my first session.

1. Took backup of all CAFD modules (as advised).
2. Coded the following:
- Auto Start/ Stop - remember last used setting.
- Auto Headlight Activation (ON by default).
- Bootlid close from Driver button (The UK models already close from the Fob as standard with Comfort Pack). Surprisingly, this worked straight away - no need to wait as per cheat sheet.

: It was fairly easy to code with the instructions from your posts.

Much appreciated; you have been really helpful.

Thank you, @DreamCar once again.


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

I am based in the UK, Southern England.

I am willing to help others install the software and assist in coding.

You may put my *name down as a volunteer*.


----------



## ImSW1 (May 5, 2012)

gspannu said:


> I am based in the UK, Southern England.
> 
> I am willing to help others install the software and assist in coding.
> 
> You may put my *name down as a volunteer*.


Awesome! As of today F-Series coding assistance goes international.

Sean


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

gspannu said:


> First of all, *a big Thank You to @Dreamcar* and others for this forum.
> 
> I have just come back from my first session.
> 
> ...


How does one backup all the CAFD modules before even coding? I have been asking this question and I do not see any literature on how to do this...


----------



## ImSW1 (May 5, 2012)

cn555ic said:


> How does one backup all the CAFD modules before even coding? I have been asking this question and I do not see any literature on how to do this...


cn555ic,

We've just finished a "how-to" for where the backups of your CAFD files are stored and how to get a baseline set. It also gives instructions on how to read your FDL files while disconnected from the car.

DreamCar is going to attach it to the first post, but here's a copy for you to reference.

Sean


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Attached the file to the first post.... And i think we need to clean up the first post little bit.


----------



## ImSW1 (May 5, 2012)

DreamCar,

I have enough trouble keeping my PM inbox clean and clear. Sounds like a good idea to me. Can't wait to see version 1.1 or 2.0, whichever you chose.

Sean



DreamCar said:


> Attached the file to the first post.... And i think we need to clean up the first post little bit.


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

Okay. Thanks Sean. I guess the next part is showing us how to actually code the cafd stored back into the ecu in case we somehow messed up the coding!


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

I get it's spreading bigtime now! BMWcoding Forum now has the E-Sys 3.18.4 download as a sticky! LMAO. I guess there is no more money to be made on it. So sick of the line. It can be had but not free! Lol. Let's see them post the 3.20 or 3.22 without a price! Not happening unless this site starts getting it out public


----------



## ImSW1 (May 5, 2012)

cn555ic said:


> Okay. Thanks Sean. I guess the next part is showing us how to actually code the cafd stored back into the ecu in case we somehow messed up the coding!


cn555ic,

We think we have the process set thanks to hans_gregor. It's just a matter of testing it. The issue is; I don't know anyone that wants to take the risk of testing it on their perfectly functioning car.

Sean


----------



## esmond (Jun 10, 2012)

*Is there any requirement for the torque meter and horse power meter*

Hi Newbie here,

Show up this torque meter and horse power meter in your youtube video is really interested, can F01 add this? only show up in sport gear?

Thanks.


----------



## ccrc2001 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi Newbie here, picking up my New 528i at the end of this month and I'm looking for someone in MA that might be able to help me out on coding, I would like to enable a few things. let me know


----------



## RyanBuckner (Apr 22, 2004)

*New 528i in VA*

Anyone in VA or MD willing to help me get started. I don't have a problem with the coding but would like some help building the wire and making sure I do it right the first time.


----------



## Griffin 27 (Apr 4, 2012)

So no one has been able to figure out how to keep the car in the sport mode if you selected it ? I just reached my 1300 mile mark and I have been driving in sport mode. Wow what I difference from comfort mode !! Love the no disclaimers, no seat belt warnings etc.


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

Griffin 27 said:


> So no one has been able to figure out how to keep the car in the sport mode if you selected it ? I just reached my 1300 mile mark and I have been driving in sport mode. Wow what I difference from comfort mode !! Love the no disclaimers, no seat belt warnings etc.


I wish.. I want it to be in Eco-Pro when my wife drives it 

But yeah, been looking for this high and low.. have found several locations (on my F30) where it _could_ be and what were clear indications that it had something to do with it.. but nothing related to memory or another default setting so far


----------



## mercury_f10 (Jun 18, 2012)

park828 said:


> i can help in norcal area


I'm in Sunnyvale would love to get your help on coding. New to Bimmerfest but been active on Bimmerpost. Will PM you . . .


----------



## park828 (Jun 4, 2012)

sure i can help. do you need me to just code somethings for you? or do you want me to help with your setup so you can code?

contact me via email at byongpark at gmail what would you like coded?

Byong.


----------



## grigz95 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi guys,

With reference to the resistor in the cables. I've managed to get hold of the following and I intend to solder these in series. I just thought I would mention this as this may be an option for people struggling with the resistor

1x 240R 0.6W
1x 270R 0.6W

Hope this may help someone. In the UK this are readily available from Maplins.


----------



## mercury_f10 (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks, I sent you an email. If you're willing to do the coding that would be great, though I wouldn't mind learning how myself.



park828 said:


> sure i can help. do you need me to just code somethings for you? or do you want me to help with your setup so you can code?
> 
> contact me via email at byongpark at gmail what would you like coded?
> 
> Byong.


----------



## gicamuci (Sep 5, 2011)

I have some findings to share. Canadian 535i x-drive, build 25.01.2011 without NAV.
1. In "E-Sys - Getting Started Coding - Part 1.pdf" after step 9, the FA can be activated as it will stay that way and it will activate at the first attempt. No retries needed.
2. In "F10_CheatSheet_V3.0.pdf" for the following two values:
- KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_FB
- KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_PA
The default values given are nicht_aktiv / Werte=00 but on my car the values I did find were nicht_aktiv / Werte=01. I did try three times to program these two with aktiv / Werte=01 and won't work. What worked for both is aktiv / Werte=00.
3 For cars without NAV to turn off the iDrive disclaimer, the module is called HU_CHAMP instead of HU_CIC

Maybe specify somewhere that for reading and writing the modified values to the car, the car is safer be on with the engine running. Also one has to go by module. Read it, save it, modify whatever needed and code it. Then move on to another module if needed.
The idea is you don't have to code each value by itself. Only each module.

You can add me to the "Volunteers" list as gicamuci (Montreal)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@gicamuci;

Thanks for the feedback.



gicamuci said:


> I have some findings to share. Canadian 535i x-drive, build 25.01.2011 without NAV.
> 2. In "F10_CheatSheet_V3.0.pdf" for the following two values:
> - KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_FB
> - KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_PA
> ...


This is the second time I have heard of this. Last week, I helped a guy in Vegas code an F25 X3, and his was the same way. After numerous attempts to force Werte=01 with aktiv, he just toggled it to aktiv / Werte=00, and viola, it worked. I chalked it up to it being a different chassis, but now your F10 is setup this way, which frankly confuses me. I don't get why F10's would be different. I will add a note in the comments in this regard for the next version.



gicamuci said:


> Also one has to go by module. Read it, save it, modify whatever needed and code it. Then move on to another module if needed. The idea is you don't have to code each value by itself. Only each module.


While not expressly stated, the Cheat Sheet is purposely organized in ascending order by Module (rather than related features, e.g. VIM, HUD, SLI, etc.) and then further within each Module ascending by Section, and then within each Section ascending by Function Value Name so that one can start at the beginning of a module, and move down though it making all desired changes, and then code the module one time, and move onto the next one.


----------



## gicamuci (Sep 5, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> This is the second time I have heard of this. Last week, I helped a guy in Vegas code an F25 X3, and his was the same way. After numerous attempts to force Werte=01 with aktiv, he just toggled it to aktiv / Werte=00, and viola, it worked. I chalked it up to it being a different chassis, but now your F10 is setup this way, which frankly confuses me. I don't get why F10's would be different. I will add a note in the comments in this regard for the next version.


Another thing to notice. Don't know about the US models but on my car getting the windows and sunroof to close was working from doesn't matter which door through comfort access but not from the fob. Mirrors would not fold from comfort access nor from the fob.

When I forced aktiv / Werte=01 and coded then trying to see if it works, windows and sunroof would not close even from comfort access, as was with the original values.


----------



## mrbombastic (Jun 28, 2012)

*Thanks to all*

 My first code attempt on my 2012 535i today was successful, thanks to all that contribute to this forum, I was able to get the power and torque meter and some misc Navi stuff working on my first try. Question, do you need to have the HUD package to code HUD Turn Signal, and is it possible play mp4 video file from usb drive ?.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mrbombastic said:


> My first code attempt on my 2012 535i today was successful, thanks to all that contribute to this forum, I was able to get the power and torque meter and some misc Navi stuff working on my first try. Question, do you need to have the HUD package to code HUD Turn Signal, and is it possible play mp4 video file from usb drive ?.


Yes, you need a HUD in order to have HUD Turn Signals. I don't think MP4 Video is possible (no Codec), although if someone figures it out, I will be very happy.


----------



## mrbombastic (Jun 28, 2012)

Can you play video from a ipod with idrive ?. (dont own one), gonna try to play a dvd vob file from my usb drive and see if that work. Shawn thanks again.


----------



## shajan (May 30, 2012)

Just made my cable and verified connection with the car, YEAH!
Now, is there a way to create a backup file that I can use later to revert the car back into the original mode? 
Thanks to all you guys for the great work. Especially Dreamcar and Shawn. Couldn't have gotten to this point without you guys.
Peace!
Shajan


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

shajan said:


> Just made my cable and verified connection with the car, YEAH!
> Now, is there a way to create a backup file that I can use later to revert the car back into the original mode?
> Thanks to all you guys for the great work. Especially Dreamcar and Shawn. Couldn't have gotten to this point without you guys.
> Peace!
> Shajan


Well done.

Follow the procedures to read all the FDLs and then copy and save all the CAF files manually or use my utility Copy_Caf_v2 to get a back up.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

April1 said:


> ...or use my utility Copy_Caf_v2 to get a back up.


+1 :thumbup:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=6916623&postcount=21


----------



## shajan (May 30, 2012)

Thanks guys! So I was able to activate most of the things I wanted. The one thing I'm having difficulty is enabling DVD during drive. When going into edit mode, the only options are 3 and 8Km/h. How do I change the value to FF?
Thanks,
Shajan


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shajan said:


> Thanks guys! So I was able to activate most of the things I wanted. The one thing I'm having difficulty is enabling DVD during drive. When going into edit mode, the only options are 3 and 8Km/h. How do I change the value to FF?
> Thanks,
> Shajan


You need to change the Werte Value to FF. Read this:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=327695&d=1338725691


----------



## shajan (May 30, 2012)

Oh snap! Didn't read through the whole thing. Thanks Shawn!


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

*Mswinsck error*

Its noted that on some of the Windows 7, 64 bit OS, you get a MSWINSCK.OCX missing error while trying to run ZGW_SEARCH.EXE.

Copy the attached batch file WINSCK_ERROR.bat on desktop and run it, it will fix the error.

(NOTE: As the site does not accept bat or zip extensions, I have changed the extension to pdf. After downloading the file, please revert the extension back from pdf to bat.)


----------



## grilodan (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't even run ZGW ... i go straight into eSys and hit connect and it works like a charm.


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

grilodan said:


> I don't even run ZGW ... i go straight into eSys and hit connect and it works like a charm.


I believe even ESys uses the same ActiveX component and if ZWG fails, ESys will also fail to connect.

This is a Getting Started thread and we would like starters to follow Step By Step instructions.


----------



## grilodan (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm just saying that I kept getting the error and I thought to myself "what the heck, let me try going right into ESys and seeing if it will work". And it did, and it continues to. I've coded 5 cars already that way, so clearly it works. Yes, it's great to follow the steps, but when ZWG kept error-ing out on me, I just decided to charge ahead and it paid off.


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks, great information. 

With the info provided by you, we can definitely say:

1. ZWG_SEARCH utility is redundant for coding unless one wants to go step by step. 
2. ESys uses different connection component.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@April1; Thanks. Keep the batch files coming. I started out not using ZWG_SEARCH as it does not work natively in Win7 64-Bit and serves no functional purpose. I now run it in the WinXP SP2 compatibility mode though, and it works fine that way, and while still completely unnecessary, it's just a nice confirmation that E-Sys is properly connected to the car. I've had instances where my E-net cable has wiggled loose on the the ODB II port, breaking my E-Sys connection, and having the ZWG_SEARCH window open, I can spot this.


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

*Installer for E-Sys that plugs the data automatically*

*Software installation:*

You can use the manual procedure available on forums to install software on your laptop or follow automatic installation steps given below:

1.	Create a folder on laptop or any external media and give any name such as BMWInstall. If you are creating folder BMWInstall on laptop, then you may need 45 GB of clear space as the installer will not move or delete any file from your laptop.
2.	Copy folders 2_46.3 psdzdata and E-Sys_3.18.4 into BMWInstall.
3.	Also copy Setup_3.18.4.v2.bat and EDIABAS.INI files into the same folder.
4.	Double click on Setup_3.18.4.bat. It will install the complete software with correct settings to your laptop if the folders names are correct. Enter the password for E-Sys when asked. Installation time may vary from 1 hour to few hours. Don't interrupt the process, let it run and finish. You are good to go now.

(Please download the files and remove .pdf at the end, that will make the file as bat file)

PS: Based on the feedback from Shawn and confirmation from Ray_S, I modified the Setup file to v2. (July 8, 2012)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

April1 said:


> *Software installation:*
> 
> You can use the manual procedure available on forums to install software on your laptop or follow automatic installation steps given below:
> 
> ...


Thanks for another useful batch file.

I have been told, and I have not yet confirmed it myself, that the SWE folder is actually only needed in "C:\ESysData\psdzdata\swe", and that it is not necessary to also have it in "C:\ESysData\SWE". Assuming this is true, and it's easy enough to test by just deleting the "C:\ESysData\SWE" folder, I would remove the following two lines from the batch file to both speed up the installation time and avoid needlessly occupying an additional 14Gb of hard drive space:

XCOPY ".\2_46.3 psdzdata\swe" "C:\ESysData\SWE" /E /V /I /Q /K 
ECHO Step 6 of 7 completed


----------



## Ray_S (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for this hint Shawn,
*I can confirm that the data only needs to reside under "C:\ESysData\psdzdata\swe".*

Just tested succesfully!

I just stepped across this remark looking for install errors I made (software did not work and asked for missing files..) - and figured I only had the files movd into the other folder you mentioned below, thus I did not copy any of it as described as I did not want to duplicate, but only moved. 
Now I moved it all back into the folder as mentioned above - and bingo, here we go.

After doing that and having my cable built today I also can claim first coding success - I coded the memory function for the Start/Stop button, so I don't need to disable it anymore in the future. GREAT!

I also had some connectivity issues earlier today - first was that I had misread the RJ45 pin, next step it still did not connect. I figured it's a Windows system (WIN7), so a re-boot always is good, and it helped. As the connection testing does not work as described under WIN7 I just test connectivity by using the good old "ipconfig" command in DOS window - it shows you if you get an IP assigned by the car... easy.

One failure on something I was hoping on, as I just started I won't give up yet:
Under DME options one can indeed select VMAX (speed limiter) values, but that max value in the pull-down offerd was 255 km/h, all other values offered were smaller ones probably for other countries outside Germany... that's a real fail, I was hoping to get an easy fix on the speed limiter.. will keep trying )))

Next to code will be the memory function for Drive Settings (Suspension and Gearbox), Sport,/ Comfort etc and the CLOSE button for the trunk from the inside door .

Happy coding...
Ray

PS: Can someone give me a short hint on what I need to do to download all my available coding options/files from the car so I can offline browse through them with the editiors/viewers?

PPS: Next time I'll connect the power supplies to car & laptop to provide as much time I need .. makes me a bit nervous to code w/o independent power supply..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ray_S said:


> Thanks for this hint Shawn,
> *I can confirm that the data only needs to reside under "C:\ESysData\psdzdata\swe".*
> 
> Just tested succesfully!
> ...


Ray; thank you for confirming this. I would like to update my 16 Step "E-Sys Installation Instructions", to remove Step 6 all together, and for reasons in addition to this; however, it's simply impractical now given the proliferation of the instructions. It's all over the place, in numerous E-Sys packages and as a standalone document. If it in fact did not work as written, rather than just wasting a few additional Gb of space, I would probably be more motivated in correcting it. That said, I think the batch file though should still be corrected.

For removing the Speed Limiter, please see and post any commnets or findings in this thread:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=630462

For working off-line, I just go out to the car, read all the ECU's I want, disconnect, and go in the house and peruse the CAFD Entries at my leisure. You can however, read them off the local drive once they have been initially read using the CAF Viewer. Read this document:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=328372&d=1339151911

As for the charger, with the exception of the DME Module, I just FDL Code with the Car on, so I don't worry about the battery. It's too damn hot in H-Town to code without AC . If I was flashing a module though, I would have it turned off and hooked up to a charger.


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks Shawn and Ray_S. I have modified my installer file in my post above to implement the changes. Its so wonderful to learn that one step follows other automatically. I made the installer based on the old installer instructions floated by Shawn, Shawn looked at my installer and felt the need to make changes, Ray_S stepped up and verified the suggestions, April1 (myself) then modified the installer. Great Team work.


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

I have posted Step By Step guidelines on other forum, hope all beginners can use them to their benefits.

Coding made easy: Step-By_Step Instructions


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

April1 thanks for all your efforts ... we would appreciate if you can create/post the threads/info here instead of linking them ...

its Just a friendly request...Lets help to grow this forum.


----------



## wnrussell (Sep 6, 2004)

*Sending your phone ringtone to your car*

Thread started http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=637386


----------



## Jrbust91 (Sep 8, 2012)

Can the Esys software be installed on an external hard drive?, if yes, what files must reside on laptop?


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

Jrbust91 said:


> Can the Esys software be installed on an external hard drive?, if yes, what files must reside on laptop?


Technically ESys can be installed on an external drive but as part of the libraries get registered to the laptop, you can't change the laptop and connect the HD to another laptop. Yes this way you get the additional disk space. Every thing will be installed on ext HD. You can create a short cut on the desktop. It has it's negative side that it reduces the reliability during coding. We would not like to have any interuption of any kind when cafd data is being transferred to your car.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jrbust91 said:


> Can the Esys software be installed on an external hard drive?, if yes, what files must reside on laptop?


You should be able to install E-Sys to your C Drive, which is about 200 Mb total, then copy the C:\ESysData to an external drive and put your PSdZData in this folder, which will total about 20Gb. You will need to go into E-Sys Settings, Program Tab, and Data, and set the path to your external ESysData location. If the external drive assignment is static, then you should only have to do this one time. If the external drive assignment is dynamic, then you will have to update the ESysData data path in E-Sys every time the drive letter assignment changes. I would leave your EST Token somewhere on the local C Drive, otherwise you would also have to maintain the token path in E-Sys under E-Sys Settings, EST Tab, and EST, every time the drive letter assignment changes too.

You should also be able to put the EDIABAS folder on an external hard drive, which is another 500 Mb. There is no configuration settings that needs to be changed either for this.


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

One of the tricks in Windows is to assign a static drive to a specific portable drive. The way to do that is to attach the portable drive and run diskmanager (diskmgmt.msc - either type it in at the run prompt or you can find it under the administrator options). Once diskmanager is running look for your portable drive and right click on it. Select change drive letter and assign a high value like P. Once completed everytime you hook up that portable drive to your PC Windows will recognize it as drive P (or whatever you assigned to it). That way you only need to make the path entries in E-Sys only once.


----------



## Jrbust91 (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks for the info, I will give it a try.


----------



## Beer55 (Sep 4, 2012)

Help!!!

I wanted to encode the data V47.4 and get the following error :-(

Kombi
cdDeploy ProcessedWithError
cafd_00000069-008_01_018 Not Executable


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

What is the actual E-Sys Error code in the brackets []?

What is your EST Token file name?


----------



## Beer55 (Sep 4, 2012)

Transaktions-Report: Aktion: FDL Codieren

KOMBI [60]
cdDeploy ProcessedWithError
cafd_00000069-008_001_018 Not Executable


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Beer55 said:


> Transaktions-Report: Aktion: FDL Codieren
> 
> KOMBI [60]
> cdDeploy ProcessedWithError
> cafd_00000069-008_001_018 Not Executable


No. The [60] after KOMBI is the ECU's address.

I am looking for something like this:

File for "cafd_0000000f-005_022_007" not found! [C012]

Please advise on the filename for your EST Token.


----------



## Beer55 (Sep 4, 2012)

I work with a Esys 3.20.
EST token I get to and has always worked.


----------



## Beer55 (Sep 4, 2012)

So eine nummer kommt Nicht :-(

DAS IST der Name der EST: 2012.03_eSys_esys


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Beer55 said:


> I work with a Esys 3.20.
> EST token I get to and has always worked.


Ok. I think if you downloaded the readily available E-Sys 3.18.4 you would find that you have no problems, as the EST Token is authentic.

I have a pretty good idea of what you have, and if it is what I suspect, you need an updated token as a change in the latest PSdZData necessitated a revision / update of that EST Token. You should contact the Token supplier for the update.


----------



## Beer55 (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## Beer55 (Sep 4, 2012)

Ok Best thanks for the help.
You gave me a link for the token with the version 3.18?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Beer55 said:


>


FYI. I do not think the


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Beer55 said:


> Ok Best thanks for the help.
> You gave me a link for the token with the version 3.18?


I did, or you need the link?


----------



## Beer55 (Sep 4, 2012)

I need a Link.

Sry i dont speak Englisch :-(


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Beer55 said:


> I need a Link.
> 
> Sry i dont speak Englisch :-(


PM Sent.

FYI. You do not need to uninstall 3.20. Just install 3.18.4 to its own directory, set the data path to the same data path as 3.20 (e.g. C:\ESysData), and set your EST path.


----------



## tester00 (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi,

i am a newbie in this BMW coding. I have coded some things in my F13 650i. But i dont can code the HUD_CIC, because i dont have a actually psdzdata.

Where can i get the newest psdzdata.

I need a link please.

Many thanks


----------



## esmond (Jun 10, 2012)

JamesShih said:


> ACSM, BKOMBI, CMB_MEDIA, DME, DSC, EGS, EKPM2, EPS, FEM_BODY, FEM_GW....
> 
> and I don't have CAFD for GWS. Strange..


Try FEM_Body.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mr. Bull said:


> Can someone send me a link to download the psdzdata files. I have an F10 manufactured 1/2012. Not quite sure if that would be the 46.6 version or the 47 version. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


48.3 is where it's at now. PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

FreddyG said:


> Shawn...pm sent.
> 
> Thank You


PM replied to.


----------



## 760NDV2 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi,

I have a 2011 F02 and would like to know if you would be willing to code some functions for my car. (delete seatbelt warning, nav acceptance screen, DVD in motion, and key fob closing of window/folding mirror.) Thanks In advance for your reply!

I will be in Birmingham area this weekend, and go there quite often. 

Have a good day!

Ming


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

760NDV2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a 2011 F02 and would like to know if you would be willing to code some functions for my car. (delete seatbelt warning, nav acceptance screen, DVD in motion, and key fob closing of window/folding mirror.) Thanks In advance for your reply!
> 
> ...


Who is this directed at?


----------



## 760NDV2 (Feb 19, 2013)

Sorry I thought I was replying to 1STBimmer. Pm sent instead.


----------



## hartex (May 10, 2013)

Hello,

ich want to code my F30 320d 12/2012 with E-Sys 3.18.4 and PSdZData 48.3.
I got a "Not Executable" error.Can anybody help me?


```
Caf's werden gesucht
Tal wird generiert
NCD werden gelesen
FDL CAFD-00000794-04.7C.2A signieren.
Abarbeitung wird gestartet

TAL-Abarbeitung gestartet. [C205]
ExecutionID=2013/05/10-00:36:58.398
[] prepareTALExecution started
[] prepareTALExecution finished
[] prepareVehicleForCoding started
[] prepareVehicleForCoding finished
[FEM_BODY - 40] prepareECUforCoding started
[FEM_BODY - 40] prepareECUforCoding error
[FEM_BODY - 40] finalizeECUCoding started
[FEM_BODY - 40] finalizeECUCoding finished
[Exception - FEM_BODY - 40] Exception occurred: job failed with negative response error: 
 code: written data does not match read data
 description: no detailed description available; ECU: FEM_BODY_40_ETHERNET
 severity: ERROR

Timestamp: Fri May 10 00:37:03 CEST 2013
ErrorCategory: VEHICLE_ERROR ID: 433
Class: com.bmw.psdz.vehicle.connection.util.ResultUtil
ExecutionContext={category=TAL, ecuid=(FEM_BODY,0x40), TA_CATEGORY=cdDeploy, PROGRAMMING_STATUS=prepareECUforCoding}
[] finalizeVehicleCoding started
[] finalizeVehicleCoding finished
[] finalizeTALExecution started
[] finalizeTALExecution finished
TAL execution finished
TAL-Abarbeitung beendet mit Status: "FinishedWithErrorInTransaction". [C207]
TAL-Abarbeitung beendet. Dauer: "6s". [C206]
Abarbeitung beendet
```


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hartex said:


> Hello,
> 
> ich want to code my F30 320d 12/2012 with E-Sys 3.18.4 and PSdZData 48.3.
> I got a "Not Executable" error.Can anybody help me?
> ...


What is your I-Step current:

http://www.f30post.com/forums/showpost.php?p=13159662&postcount=1403


----------



## FrogmanF30 (Mar 28, 2012)

This is the error I got when trying to use the old token. You need to upgrade to 3.22.5 and get a new token.


----------



## hartex (May 10, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> What is your I-Step current:
> 
> http://www.f30post.com/forums/showpost.php?p=13159662&postcount=1403


It is: F020-12-11-504


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hartex said:


> It is: F020-12-11-504


Ok. Here is your problem.

Your car has 48.2 on it. You can use 48.2 PSdZdata to code it with your current E-Sys 3.18.4.

What you can't do though is use E-Sys 3.18.4 with 48.3 PSdZData like your are doing as for F30, the 48.2 PSdZData is the last version you can use with old E-Sys 3.18.4.

So, you can either downgrade to 48.2 PSdZData, or you can keep 48.3 PSdZData, and upgrade to E-Sys 3.22.5, which necessitates you get a new patch / token.


----------



## hartex (May 10, 2013)

Ok thx. Where can i get E-Sys 3.22.5 with patch/token?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hartex said:


> Ok thx. Where can i get E-Sys 3.22.5 with patch/token?


PM sent.


----------



## Mouseuh (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi,

Where can i get E-Sys 3.22.5 with patch/token? 

It is for a new M135i and a new 318d.

Thx!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mouseuh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where can i get E-Sys 3.22.5 with patch/token?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## chiano (Jul 16, 2013)

hey ya'll sorry in advance if this is a dumb question but I have a 2012 535i and every time i hit the "connection via VIN" it does not allow me to select the connect button... thanks in advance and this a great forum with a wealth of information


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chiano said:


> hey ya'll sorry in advance if this is a dumb question but I have a 2012 535i and every time i hit the "connection via VIN" it does not allow me to select the connect button... thanks in advance and this a great forum with a wealth of information


In the Target Selection window, what are you selecting, or is yours blank?


----------



## chiano (Jul 16, 2013)

silly me I over looked adding the "dist" file in one of the folders, thanks for the quick reply though...on a separate note do I need a new version of the pszdata to access the HU_CIC modules? I think I have the 47.5...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chiano said:


> silly me I over looked adding the "dist" file in one of the folders, thanks for the quick reply though...on a separate note do I need a new version of the pszdata to access the HU_CIC modules? I think I have the 47.5...


Hence an empty target connection window...

You only need newer PSdZData if the car has something higher than 47.5 on it.


----------



## chiano (Jul 16, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Hence an empty target connection window...
> 
> You only need newer PSdZData if the car has something higher than 47.5 on it.


I believe so because I keep getting an error code for the HU_CIC module but everything else was fine


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chiano said:


> I believe so because I keep getting an error code for the HU_CIC module but everything else was fine


Then you should update your PSdZData, which will necessitate new E-Sys with Patch / Token as well.

PM sent.


----------



## bmwq10 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hello, I am new here.I did a little bit of coding with e-sys and more with NCS.
I cannot find the new data from 2.50.2, maybe somebody will share a link if is available.Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmwq10 said:


> Hello, I am new here.I did a little bit of coding with e-sys and more with NCS.
> I cannot find the new data from 2.50.2, maybe somebody will share a link if is available.Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## drumma022 (Aug 7, 2013)

Just bought a 2013 328i and am new to the BMW forums. Can anyone send me the link to the latest software and datafiles?

Thanks Much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

drumma022 said:


> Just bought a 2013 328i and am new to the BMW forums. Can anyone send me the link to the latest software and datafiles?
> 
> Thanks Much!


PM sent.


----------



## ahussain381 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi, does anyone know if there is way to check the expiry date of a token/patch (for version 3.22.5)?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ahussain381 said:


> Hi, does anyone know if there is way to check the expiry date of a token/patch (for version 3.22.5)?
> 
> Thanks


Yes. Just open the .EST File in Notepad, and check the Validity Period. You will see something like this:

_EST NotValidBefore="2013-06-22" NotValidAfter="2014-06-22"_


----------



## Pathung17 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi, I'm new here, and am looking to have someone code in some rear fog lights for me on my 2014 F31 Station Wagon, as I'm not very good at software etc., etc. I'm in Northern California, in Santa Cruz, but frequent the San Jose area. Thanks.


----------



## ssb-la (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Just got a 2014 528i a few days ago and I've been getting ready to start coding. 

Installed the software without problem and was able to successfully connect to the car using a borrowed ENET cable from a friend that appears to be of high quality. When I connected the cable it made a "click" sound. However, now that I'm trying to disconnect it, it's not coming out easily. Do I just need to pull it out hard or am I missing anything?

Any thoughts or help will be greatly appreciated. 

Cheers,

ssb-la


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Pathung17 said:


> Hi, I'm new here, and am looking to have someone code in some rear fog lights for me on my 2014 F31 Station Wagon, as I'm not very good at software etc., etc. I'm in Northern California, in Santa Cruz, but frequent the San Jose area. Thanks.


For F30, you need to modify the light switch in dash and break the tabs off the back side to enable it, and then code the rear fog lights.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ssb-la said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just got a 2014 528i a few days ago and I've been getting ready to start coding.
> 
> ...


ENET Cable must be from One-Stop Electronics. Theirs are very tight on OBD Port. You just need to Grip it and Rip it. It will come off, and OBD Port is stronger than you think.

Some people modify this cable, shaving off the tab on it.


----------



## ssb-la (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you Shawn! It did come out after pulling rather hard. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ssb-la said:


> Thank you Shawn! It did come out after pulling rather hard.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


:thumbup:

Shave the Tab off.


----------



## ssb-la (Oct 26, 2013)

I sure will. Thanks Shawn. Will attempt my first coding session as soon as I get the token and back-up my files. Cheers!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## ssb-la (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you to shawnsheridan, octopump and all others who have contributed to this forums. With your help I was able to have my first successful coding session today. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ssb-la said:


> Thank you to shawnsheridan, octopump and all others who have contributed to this forums. With your help I was able to have my first successful coding session today.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


:thumbup:


----------



## damascus7 (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm wondering why my D-Can cable won't touch 2010 e90 with CIC onboard. All modules including cluster and lighting refuses to code and ended with error. Strange thing is that after reading the modules again I can see changes, but nothing works. So after reading infos from One-Stop Electronics maybe the Enet cable is the key! Waiting for deliver. Btw will try again with Ediabas 7.xx and newer Sp daten.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

damascus7 said:


> I'm wondering why my D-Can cable won't touch 2010 e90 with CIC onboard. All modules including cluster and lighting refuses to code and ended with error. Strange thing is that after reading the modules again I can see changes, but nothing works. So after reading infos from One-Stop Electronics maybe the Enet cable is the key! Waiting for deliver. Btw will try again with Ediabas 7.xx and newer Sp daten.


ENET Interface will not work for coding an E90 with NCS Expert.

You are using NCS Expert and SP-Daten, amd not E-Sys and PSdzData for this Exx chassis correct?


----------



## damascus7 (Dec 8, 2013)

Yes still using Exx things such as NCS...and of course SP Daten. Still don't really understand where the error (don't remember exact name) came from. It was like a week ago. When he show up next time, will try again just to see how it works. Since then got newer NCS (4.xx),INPA(5.0.6), Ediabas(7.xx) and SP daten. Have found somewhere on polish forum that updating these things worked for E70. Will see. Btw. car has CIC with 3 languages (british,german, spanish) do you know how to add some extra including polish?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No, sorry. No idea on E70 languages.


----------



## ahussain381 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi, I've successfully coded some options on my 2010 F01, but cannot seem to find the code turn off the headlight washers. Anyone know how to do this?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Steddyman (Dec 31, 2013)

Is this thread retired now? The first post I see is from Shawn and contains only one line and no instructions.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Steddyman said:


> Is this thread retired now? The first post I see is from Shawn and contains only one line and no instructions.


Not per se'. You just don't understand the history behind this thread, or why I opened it up with my one line:
"_I am getting a sense of Déjà vu here_."​
Here is the Reader's Digest condensed version of the story.

Back on 05-09-2012, when Fxx coding was nonexistent, DreamCar, ImSW1, and myself started the following thread about Fxx Coding in the F10 / F11 (2011 - Current) forum:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=619819

Our intent was to make coding tools available to anyone interested, and have a community pool of knowledge specific to Fxx coding.

By 05-31-2012, a short 3 weeks later, the thread was 52 Pages long with 1300 posts. We realized early on though it was not manageable as a single thread given different Fxx Chassis (only F01 and F10 at the time, but with F30 due out in a few months) and with divergent coding interests such as Speed Limit Information (SLI) and Speed Limiter Removal (VMAX), etc.

So, DreamCar petitioned Bimmerfest to create this specific BMW Coding and Programming forum, which thankfully they did, and this thread, my Post #1 in our new home, was just an acknowledgement that we were starting something new, yet quite familiar coming from the the original thread in the F10 forum.

This thread still has activity now and then, but people are now creating chassis or problem specific threads, which was the intent.

As Paul harvey would say...."_Now you know the rest of the story_".


----------



## artek_was (Jul 17, 2012)

*ESYS start wrong*

Welcome. I'm trying to start coding F30 with ESYS. When I connect to the car via enet computer gets the address of the network but can not see anything in GWT. When start ESYS no possibility of connections to the VIN. Ediabas set ENET, psdzdata install ok. What is wrong?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

For proper connection:

1) Make sure motor is running if car is not on a Charger.
2) Make sure EDIABAS.ini (for Tool32 or INPA) is set for Interface = ENET.
3) *Make sure Windows Firewall is disabled*
4) Make sure all Antivirus programs are disabled.
5) Make sure LAN Adapter is set for DHCP and not using a Static IP.


----------



## artek_was (Jul 17, 2012)

SOLVED , I change INTERFACE : ENET -> INTERFACE proxy:ENET and wokring. thanx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

E-Sys does not use EDIABS at all.

The only thing using EDIABAS is ZGW_Search, and it requires EDIABAS.ini Interface = ENET, but ZGW_Search is not even needed to run E-Sys.


----------



## Milesfly2407 (Jul 31, 2014)

*Esys needed*

Can anyone give me a link to download Esys? thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Milesfly2407 said:


> Can anyone give me a link to download Esys? thank you


PM sent.


----------



## UK_BIGGADY_PETE (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello,

I'm about to embark on this new (to me) coding shindig and just wanted to ask some questions before I start. Forgive me if they have been asked before.

I am coding my (UK) F01 2010 730d M Sport. Is there a specific version of E-SYS or PSDZDATA i need to use?

Also is there a link to the latest or best cheat sheet of codes? I've seen an old F10 Cheat sheet but wasn't sure if those code options were all valid for F01 too.

Thanks for your help chaps.

Biggady_Pete


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

UK_BIGGADY_PETE said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm about to embark on this new (to me) coding shindig and just wanted to ask some questions before I start. Forgive me if they have been asked before.
> 
> ...


PM sent.

There is no updated F10 Cheat Sheet though. Try the BMW Coding Databse:

http://www.bmwcodingdatabase.com/


----------



## valrossi (Jul 23, 2014)

Please give me a link to download latest Esys version for use on F10 523i year 2010? Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

valrossi said:


> Please give me a link to download latest Esys version for use on F10 523i year 2010? Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## JebusMZ (Nov 6, 2014)

Please could I have a link to Esys (ill probably back once I need some help :eeps: )


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JebusMZ said:


> Please could I have a link to Esys (ill probably back once I need some help :eeps: )


PM sent.


----------



## soren bille (Nov 24, 2013)

If in doubt about which thread I will post in but, thought I would say many many thanks to Shawn to have spent much time to help me to correct my mistakes in E-sys, what a recurse and knowledge I have been lucky to get. thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

soren bille said:


> If in doubt about which thread I will post in but, thought I would say many many thanks to Shawn to have spent much time to help me to correct my mistakes in E-sys, what a recurse and knowledge I have been lucky to get. thank you


:thumbup:


----------



## soren bille (Nov 24, 2013)

Do not know if I have used up my time to ask, but is there a thread about how to read 00DE files from NBT navigation? with E-sys


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

soren bille said:


> Do not know if I have used up my time to ask, but is there a thread about how to read 00DE files from NBT navigation?


FSC Extended
Fill Out Parameters 

Diagnostic Address = 0x63
Base Variant = HU_NBT
Application Number = 0xDE
Upgrade Index = 1
Read
Save


----------



## soren bille (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks again


----------



## soren bille (Nov 24, 2013)

*fsc codegenerator*

Hi nice day


----------



## alexfn (Feb 4, 2015)

hello, 
i need some help for esys to check my engine warning =(
i need to diagnose my car.... i need the software to do that


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alexfn said:


> hello,
> i need some help for esys to check my engine warning =(
> i need to diagnose my car.... i need the software to do that


Well, E-Sys is not the software for that, as it does not include Diagnostics.

I suggest you get a copy of ISTA/D (Rheingold) if you need to perform diagnosis.


----------



## Waz13 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi, I'm new on here, need some help coding my f10, anyone free to help out. 
I'm in UK.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Waz13 said:


> Hi, I'm new on here, need some help coding my f10, anyone free to help out.
> I'm in UK.


Help as in you need software to code it yourself, or help as in you want someone local to code it for you? :dunno:


----------



## Waz13 (Feb 5, 2015)

Help as in, someone local who can code it for me,
Sorry should have been a bit more clear. :rofl:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Waz13 said:


> Help as in, someone local who can code it for me,
> Sorry should have been a bit more clear. :rofl:


Ok..send me Plane Ticket...


----------



## Waz13 (Feb 5, 2015)

Very funny


----------



## hjk3 (Aug 11, 2006)

*First Time User Help Needed*

I have a 2015 X5 and purchased the Ethernet cable and downloaded E-Sys 3.26.1 and hopefully the correct psdzdata file (v54.1). I can connect to the car (reads VIN and Read ECU) but when I click on Read SVT, I get this error message:

Generate SVT_Ist failed (C105)
job failed with negative response error:
Code: service returned global negative response
description: Service RC_VCM_GEN_SVT returned a negative response with response code requestOutOfRange; ECU: VCM_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR
(433)

What am I doing wrong?
Thanks.

Henry


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

For F15, click the read ECU button instead of Read SVT.


----------



## hjk3 (Aug 11, 2006)

Shawn,
Thanks for getting me to first base. I now get a listing in the SVT window but when I right click on the CAFD item such as under KOMBI, I get the no FA loaded message. What am I missing now?
Thanks.

henry


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You shouldn't get an "FA loaded message". The process is:

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read ECU => Right-Click on the ECU CAFD and select Read Coding Data => Expand the CAFD Folder by clicking + symbol => Right-Click on the CAFD file and select Edit => Edit CAFD as desired => Click the Blue Floppy Disc Icon to Save CAFD => Click the green back arrow icon => Right-Click on the CAFD file => Select FDL CODE.


----------



## hjk3 (Aug 11, 2006)

Shawn,
Thanks again for helping a NooB. 
I do click on load Vehicle Order first but am missing the activate VO. Where is that on the screen?

henry


----------



## hjk3 (Aug 11, 2006)

Oops,
I first click on Read VO.

Henry


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Maybe use the E-Sys - Getting Started Coding.pdf:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=327694&d=1338725691


----------



## hjk3 (Aug 11, 2006)

*New problem*

Shawn,
Thanks for bearing with me. I missed a step when accessing the CAFD files and now have successfully found them. However, when I click read coding data on HU NBT [63], I get

Transaktions-report: Aktion: Codierdaten lesen
HU_NBT [63] [0K70034]
CAFD_00000DED_003_013_025 Fehler:
File for "cafd_00000ded-003_013_025" not found! C012]

If I hit close, I don't get the + by the file like I do when editing any of the other files.
Is my psdzdata file not current enough?

Henry


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hjk3 said:


> Shawn,
> Thanks for bearing with me. I missed a step when accessing the CAFD files and now have successfully found them. However, when I click read coding data on HU NBT [63], I get
> 
> Transaktions-report: Aktion: Codierdaten lesen
> ...


See my post here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8767922&postcount=12


----------



## Djaak1974 (Mar 22, 2015)

*Some Help Please - E-Sys Software etc.*

Hi Shawn,

If you or someone can assist, I need to get coding, but I have no clue where to start.

I have an Enet Cable, but I need whatever else us required.

For now I just want to disable the ASD, but I seem to need the whole toolbox for that, so I will.

Can someone share a location where I can get the software (maybe a dummy's guide as well)

Thanks
Djaak


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Djaak1974 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> If you or someone can assist, I need to get coding, but I have no clue where to start.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## knxchristoph (Feb 8, 2015)

Hello!

Yesterday my F15 got a new software-update at my dealer and now my coding settings are gone.
When I try to read the ECU´s I get the message that the following CAFD´Files are missing:

CAFD_000017BE_005_031_151
CAFD_00000DED_003_014_015
CAFD_00001060_005_000_111
CAFD_000013D8_003_002_002

Is there somebody who can help me ?

Kind regards

Christoph


----------



## knxchristoph (Feb 8, 2015)

Hello!

Yesterday my F15 got a new software-update at my dealer and now my coding settings are gone.
When I try to read the ECU´s I get the message that the following CAFD´Files are missing:

CAFD_000017BE_005_031_151
CAFD_00000DED_003_014_015
CAFD_00001060_005_000_111
CAFD_000013D8_003_002_002

Is there somebody who can help me ?

Kind regards

Christoph


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

knxchristoph said:


> Hello!
> 
> Yesterday my F15 got a new software-update at my dealer and now my coding settings are gone.
> When I try to read the ECU´s I get the message that the following CAFD´Files are missing:
> ...


Unfortunately your car has 55.x on it, and there is no working version of 55.x PSdZData for FDL Coding due to BMW AG's Trimming of PSdZData CAFD files.


----------



## knxchristoph (Feb 8, 2015)

Do you think there will be a working version available in the near future ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

knxchristoph said:


> Do you think there will be a working version available in the near future ?


Not that you are used to. You can still FDL Code with 55.x, the problem is you can't find the FDL Codes by name anymore.


----------



## knxchristoph (Feb 8, 2015)

Can you send me a link to this 55.x Database?

Kind regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

knxchristoph said:


> Can you send me a link to this 55.x Database?
> 
> Kind regards


PM sent.


----------



## knxchristoph (Feb 8, 2015)

Thank you and kind regards


----------



## knxchristoph (Feb 8, 2015)

Hello! 

I copied the files to the Pszddata folder, but now I have the problem that I can not connect via E-Sys (via VIN). The connect button is not active.
Also the window where I can chose the Type does not appear. How I have to copy the Files to the PszdData-folder ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You need to follow the E-Sys - Installation Instructions - v.8.pdf exactly as written.

If the "Open Connection" window under "Target" is empty (no targets), verify the following:


That the "psdzdata" folder is installed properly (From the PSdZData_Lite or PSdZData_Full extraction, copy the "psdzdata" folder to "C:\Data\" (i.e. "C:\Data\psdzdata")

That the psdzdata chassis folders each have an empty "dist" folder. Make sure that there is an empty "dist" folder in each of the psdzdata chassis folders, and if missing, create as needed, e.g.:
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F001\F001_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F010\F010_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F020\F020_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F025\F025_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F056\F056_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\I001\I001_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\K001\K001_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\KE01\KE01_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\RR01\RR01_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist

The the E-Sys "Options" => "Settings" => "Directories => Data: path" is set properly (e.g. "C:\Data")


----------



## knxchristoph (Feb 8, 2015)

Hello!

Thanks for help, I did it as in the post before.

Now I can connect, but when I want to read the FA I get this error:

Read FA failed! Possibly there is no FA stored in the VCM. (C060)
Invalid call for verifyVCMData. L´Please call init () method of com.mw.psdz.security.impl.FzgSCrypto first. (1441).

Are there any ideas what can be wrong.

Kind regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

knxchristoph said:


> Hello!
> 
> Thanks for help, I did it as in the post before.
> 
> ...


Make sure your Connection Parameters are correct:

On E-Sys Toolbar Press the "Connect" Button and in the "Open Connection" window under "Target", select desired Target Vehicle based on car's Chassis.
(e.g. "TargetSelectorroject=F010-14-11-502, VehicleInfo=F010")

*NOTE: Do NOT select the Target with the "_DIRECT" suffix (e.g. TargetSelectorroject=F010-14-11-502, VehicleInfo=F010_DIRECT).

In the "Open Connection" window under "Interface" select "Connection via VIN".

In the "Open Connection" window under "vehicle-specific parameter (optional)" select "Series, I-Step Shipment", and leave the two Dropdown boxes blank.

*NOTE: Do not select "Read parameters from VCM".

In the "Open Connection", select "Connect" button.

*NOTE: Window should pop up confirming successful connection)


----------



## knxchristoph (Feb 8, 2015)

What exactly i have to write instead of the xx_xx_xxx ? Where I find this Information ?

Thanks for answer.



shawnsheridan said:


> You need to follow the E-Sys - Installation Instructions - v.8.pdf exactly as written.
> 
> If the "Open Connection" window under "Target" is empty (no targets), verify the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

knxchristoph said:


> What exactly i have to write instead of the xx_xx_xxx ? Where I find this Information ?
> 
> Thanks for answer.


You don't write anything.

For example, look here:

C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F001\

And inside it you will see a folder like this:

F001_xx_xx_xxx (e.g. F001-14-11-502)

And Inside it will be the odx folder:

C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F001\F001-14-11-502\odx

You then make sure that inside the odx folder there is a dist folder:

C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F001\F001-14-11-502\odx\dist

Every chassis must have a dist folder inside the odx folder.


----------



## knxchristoph (Feb 8, 2015)

Thank you very much for your help Shawn! Now the communication works. As you said it was a problem with extraction of the Files.
Kind regards and again thank you.

Christoph


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

knxchristoph said:


> Thank you very much for your help Shawn! Now the communication works. As you said it was a problem with extraction of the Files.
> Kind regards and again thank you.
> 
> Christoph


:thumbup:


----------



## Djaak1974 (Mar 22, 2015)

I cannot find the area to disable the ASD on a BMW M235i M-Sport Performance Exhaust?

When I read the code in I get the following errors :
Transaktions-Report: Aktion: Codierdaten lesen

ACSM [1] [Vxxxxxx]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00000911_003_002_001 Fehler:
File for "cafd_00000911-003_002_001" not found! [C012]

ACSM [1] [V229563]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00000912_003_008_001.ncd generated

ACSM [1] [V229563]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00000913_003_005_004.ncd generated

AMPH [37] [Vxxxxx]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00000DBD_001_007_000 Fehler:
File for "cafd_00000dbd-001_007_000" not found! [C012]

ASD [3f] [Vxxxxx]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00000F9B_001_017_001 Fehler:
File for "cafd_00000f9b-001_017_001" not found! [C012]

DME2 [12] [Vxxxxx]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00000B0A_000_042_002 Fehler:
File for "cafd_00000b0a-000_042_002" not found! [C012]

DSC [29] [Vxxxxx]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_000019CC_100_120_002 Fehler:
File for "cafd_000019cc-100_120_002" not found! [C012]

EGS [18] [Vxxxxx]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_0000023F_016_016_034 Fehler:
File for "cafd_0000023f-016_016_034" not found! [C012]

EKPM2 [17] [Vxxxxx]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00000098_000_008_111.ncd generated

EPS [30] [Vxxxxx]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00000694_003_003_046.ncd generated

FEM_BODY [40] [Vxxxxx]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00000794_012_037_005 Fehler:
File for "cafd_00000794-012_037_005" not found! [C012]

FZD [56] [Vxxxxx]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00000A07_002_018_000 Fehler:
File for "cafd_00000a07-002_018_000" not found! [C012]

FZD [56] [Vxxxxx]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00000A08_003_012_000 Fehler:
File for "cafd_00000a08-003_012_000" not found! [C012]

HU_NBT [63] [Vxxxxx]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00000DED_003_014_012 Fehler:
File for "cafd_00000ded-003_014_012" not found! [C012]

ICM [1c] [Vxxxxx]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_0000067B_002_009_010 Fehler:
File for "cafd_0000067b-002_009_010" not found! [C012]

IHKA3 [78] [Vxxxxx]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_000016EE_113_109_005 Fehler:
File for "cafd_000016ee-113_109_005" not found! [C012]

KOMBI [60] [Vxxxxx]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_000009C8_006_002_106.ncd generated

REM [72] [Vxxxxxx]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_000007A1_005_036_014 Fehler:
File for "cafd_000007a1-005_036_014" not found! [C012]

TBX [35] [Vxxxxxx]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_000011C5_001_010_008.ncd generated

TCB [61] [Vxxxxx]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00000DDC_001_022_004 Fehler:
File for "cafd_00000ddc-001_022_004" not found! [C012]

TRSVC [6] [Vxxxxx]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00000223_013_009_009 Fehler:
File for "cafd_00000223-013_009_009" not found! [C012]

ZBE3 [67] [Vxxxxx]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_000011B3_001_002_011.ncd generated


----------



## Djaak1974 (Mar 22, 2015)

*Disabling ASD*

This one in particular is under a ASD section in E-SYS, but it does not find the .ncd

Transaktions-Report: Aktion: Codierdaten lesen

ASD [3f] [Vxxxxx]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00000F9B_001_017_001 Fehler:
File for "cafd_00000f9b-001_017_001" not found! [C012]

Any ideas where else I can look to disable the ASD?

Thanks

I cannot find the area to disable the ASD on a BMW M235i M-Sport Performance Exhaust?

When I read the code in I get the following errors :
Transaktions-Report: Aktion: Codierdaten lesen

ACSM [1] [Vxxxxxx]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00000911_003_002_001 Fehler:
File for "cafd_00000911-003_002_001" not found! [C012]

ACSM [1] [V229563]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00000912_003_008_001.ncd generated

ACSM [1] [V229563]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00000913_003_005_004.ncd generated

AMPH [37] [Vxxxxx]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00000DBD_001_007_000 Fehler:
File for "cafd_00000dbd-001_007_000" not found! [C012]

ASD [3f] [Vxxxxx]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00000F9B_001_017_001 Fehler:
File for "cafd_00000f9b-001_017_001" not found! [C012]

DME2 [12] [Vxxxxx]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00000B0A_000_042_002 Fehler:
File for "cafd_00000b0a-000_042_002" not found! [C012]

DSC [29] [Vxxxxx]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_000019CC_100_120_002 Fehler:
File for "cafd_000019cc-100_120_002" not found! [C012]

EGS [18] [Vxxxxx]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_0000023F_016_016_034 Fehler:
File for "cafd_0000023f-016_016_034" not found! [C012]

EKPM2 [17] [Vxxxxx]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00000098_000_008_111.ncd generated

EPS [30] [Vxxxxx]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00000694_003_003_046.ncd generated

FEM_BODY [40] [Vxxxxx]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00000794_012_037_005 Fehler:
File for "cafd_00000794-012_037_005" not found! [C012]

FZD [56] [Vxxxxx]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00000A07_002_018_000 Fehler:
File for "cafd_00000a07-002_018_000" not found! [C012]

FZD [56] [Vxxxxx]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00000A08_003_012_000 Fehler:
File for "cafd_00000a08-003_012_000" not found! [C012]

HU_NBT [63] [Vxxxxx]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00000DED_003_014_012 Fehler:
File for "cafd_00000ded-003_014_012" not found! [C012]

ICM [1c] [Vxxxxx]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_0000067B_002_009_010 Fehler:
File for "cafd_0000067b-002_009_010" not found! [C012]

IHKA3 [78] [Vxxxxx]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_000016EE_113_109_005 Fehler:
File for "cafd_000016ee-113_109_005" not found! [C012]

KOMBI [60] [Vxxxxx]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_000009C8_006_002_106.ncd generated

REM [72] [Vxxxxxx]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_000007A1_005_036_014 Fehler:
File for "cafd_000007a1-005_036_014" not found! [C012]

TBX [35] [Vxxxxxx]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_000011C5_001_010_008.ncd generated

TCB [61] [Vxxxxx]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00000DDC_001_022_004 Fehler:
File for "cafd_00000ddc-001_022_004" not found! [C012]

TRSVC [6] [Vxxxxx]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00000223_013_009_009 Fehler:
File for "cafd_00000223-013_009_009" not found! [C012]

ZBE3 [67] [Vxxxxx]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_000011B3_001_002_011.ncd generated


----------



## Djaak1974 (Mar 22, 2015)

*ASD Coding*

Here is my NCD file (rename the pdf to ncd)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Djaak1974 said:


> I cannot find the area to disable the ASD on a BMW M235i M-Sport Performance Exhaust?
> ...





Djaak1974 said:


> This one in particular is under a ASD section in E-SYS, but it does not find the .ncd
> 
> Transaktions-Report: Aktion: Codierdaten lesen
> 
> ...


You need to update your PSdZData. I replied to your PM.



Djaak1974 said:


> Here is my NCD file (rename the pdf to ncd)


Why do you post your Kombi .NCD file? It has nothing to do with ASD.


----------



## ken05 (May 7, 2015)

*back on deck after 2 years*

hi guys been a long time since I did my last bit of programming (kjt005)
back at it again , but have misplaced the psdzdata file, any chance of getting a copy SS says V 54.1 is satisfactory
I am now driving a 2014 build F25 LCI will this version be ok.
cheers
Ken


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ken05 said:


> hi guys been a long time since I did my last bit of programming (kjt005)
> back at it again , but have misplaced the psdzdata file, any chance of getting a copy SS says V 54.1 is satisfactory
> I am now driving a 2014 build F25 LCI will this version be ok.
> cheers
> Ken


I replied to your same post here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9066981&postcount=1376


----------



## ken05 (May 7, 2015)

thanks shawn, :rofl:


----------



## ken05 (May 7, 2015)

got some programming done ,,works well thanks again for your help


----------



## ken05 (May 7, 2015)

*cameras*

is there a way to allow the front/rear/top view cameras to stay on or not turn off via distance/time or speed, untill selected using PDC button tried various settings a listed in cheat sheets with no real joy.


----------



## INGY (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi All,

Just joined and would like to say thank you to all the people on here, especially shawnsheridan & April1. There is so much useful information on coding lost hours reading bit & pieces. 

I am just looking at getting started with coding and was wondering if anyone could provide me with a link to all the software. Unfortunately I need E-Sys with a token & psdzdata

Thanks
INGY


----------



## INGY (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi All,

Just joined and would like to say thank you to all the people on here, especially shawnsheridan & April1. There is so much useful information on coding lost hours reading bit & pieces. 

I am just looking at getting started with coding and was wondering if anyone could provide me with a link to all the software. Unfortunately I need E-Sys with a token & psdzdata

Thanks
INGY


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

INGY said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just joined and would like to say thank you to all the people on here, especially shawnsheridan & April1. There is so much useful information on coding lost hours reading bit & pieces.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi guys. Just starting to get into coding my f11. Need a link to all the required software. Would really apreciate if someone could pm me. 

Thanks to all for the great work. Been reading through everything here and although confused I'm excited to get started!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ooshaugh1 said:


> Hi guys. Just starting to get into coding my f11. Need a link to all the required software. Would really apreciate if someone could pm me.
> 
> Thanks to all for the great work. Been reading through everything here and although confused I'm excited to get started!


PM sent.


----------



## fatespb (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi guys.
I tried to code sport+ on my F25 with these parameters:

Kombi | 300C ECO_FDS | Function | FDS_MENUE_TEXT_1 | menue_3
Kombi | 300C ECO_FDS | Function | FDS_MENUE_SIGNAL_1 | menue_3
Kombi | 300C ECO_FDS | Function | FDS_MENUE_TEXT_2 | menue_3
Kombi | 300C ECO_FDS | Function | FDS_MENUE_SIGNAL_2 | menue_3
Kombi | 300C ECO_FDS | Function | FDS_MENUE_TEXT_3 | menue_3
Kombi | 300C ECO_FDS | Function | FDS_MENUE_SIGNAL_3 | menue_3
Kombi | 300C ECO_FDS | Function | FDS_MENUE_TEXT_4 | menue_3
Kombi | 300C ECO_FDS | Function | FDS_MENUE_SIGNAL_4 | menue_3

There had been menue_4 for all of them except last two before coding.
But now I have really strange value there:










Two friends sent me their ncd file for KOMBI and there the same situation 

If I change those parameters to menue_3, werte parameters don't change.
What is that? :dunno:


----------



## Mons (Mar 28, 2015)

*No Folder Names?*

I got the software and cable and followed the instructions. Fairly straight forward and got all the way in to browse folders to change some settings. Unfortunately, all the folders are missing names. Under the "Functions" folders, the folder name is simply a dot.

This makes coding about impossible. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mons said:


> I got the software and cable and followed the instructions. Fairly straight forward and got all the way in to browse folders to change some settings. Unfortunately, all the folders are missing names. Under the "Functions" folders, the folder name is simply a dot.
> 
> This makes coding about impossible. What am I doing wrong?


You need to be using E-Sys Launcher 2.x, and it must be set for correct Car Series.


----------



## Mons (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm using all the software provided by you a week ago.

ESysLauncherPremiumSetup_2.1.2_Build_63

And F25 selected.

Everything was installed per the guide and functioned as expected other than no folder names.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mons said:


> I'm using all the software provided by you a week ago.
> 
> ESysLauncherPremiumSetup_2.1.2_Build_63
> 
> ...


And you are connecting to an F25 car, and not some other chassis like F15?


----------



## Mons (Mar 28, 2015)

Yep, 2016 X3.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mons said:


> Yep, 2016 X3.


No, something is not right. 56.x PSdZData, with E-Sys Launcher 2.x set to Car Series = F25, and E-Sys Connection Target set to F25 should not produce dots.

Are your other connection parameters correct?

"TargetSelectorroject=F025-15-07-502, VehicleInfo=F025")

*NOTE: *Do NOT select the Target with the "_DIRECT" suffix* (e.g. TargetSelectorroject=F025-15-07-502, VehicleInfo=F025_DIRECT).

In the "Open Connection" window under "Interface" select "Connection via VIN".

In the "Open Connection" window under "vehicle-specific parameter (optional)" select "Series, I-Step Shipment", and* leave the two Dropdown boxes blank*.

*NOTE: *Do NOTselect "Read parameters from VCM*".


----------



## Mons (Mar 28, 2015)

I figured it out. I uninstalled everything and during the reinstall and running e-sys the first time I noticed the F999. I'm fairly sure that I set it correctly the first time, but since everything worked as it should this time, I probably didn't.

Almost all the codes I tried worked. I did get a DTC, but that was easy enough to clear.

We're coming back to the US on leave so I will reattempt the not working codes when I get back. Now that I have this more or less figured out, the other BMW owners at work will be happy.

Thanks for all the software links and assistance!! :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mons said:


> ...We're coming back to the US on leave so I will reattempt the not working codes when I get back. Now that I have this more or less figured out, the other BMW owners at work will be happy.
> 
> Thanks for all the software links and assistance!! :thumbup:


And thanks for your service! I was Active Duty myself for 10 years, most of it overseas, and I know it ain't easy.


----------



## Mons (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks, I appreciate it!

It's much easier now than it was in the '80s the first time I came over here. Now it's not much different than the US. There's always the language barrier, but around here (Ramstein AB, Landstuhl Hospital, etc.) there are so many Americans that most German businesses speak English.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mons said:


> Thanks, I appreciate it!
> 
> It's much easier now than it was in the '80s the first time I came over here. Now it's not much different than the US. There's always the language barrier, but around here (Ramstein AB, Landstuhl Hospital, etc.) there are so many Americans that most German businesses speak English.


You must be close to retirement?

I was in 86' to 96', and most of my time was in Asia and Middle East. I wasn't lucky enough to pull a European assignment.


----------

